# new youtube vid



## haru (May 10, 2013)

this vid is cool it is animal i become with various fur art so comment if you see your art or fursona http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-fCeSZq6O8


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

...Why.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 10, 2013)

The art ranges from ok to pretty good, but the music is shitty.


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The art ranges from ok to pretty good, but the music is shitty.


It's popular among hormonal, emu teenagers, which is why I hate it even more.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 10, 2013)

Machine said:


> It's popular among hormonal, *emu *teenagers, which is why I hate it even more.




What, like this?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 10, 2013)

Although I feel unqualified, I must say that this is quite simply one of the greatest works of art I have ever seen. The seamless transitions, the beautiful pieces of art, each telling their own eloquent stories without the burden of mere words. All of it topped off with a masterful music choice which serves as a expertly crafted crescendo in this masterful symphony of both visual, and audio pleasure.

What I'm saying is that OP is a terrible person.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, I remember when I first joined the fandom.


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> What, like this?


Precisely.


----------



## Hydra (May 10, 2013)

Need to credit the artists before they show up with torches and pitchforks.

Not going to comment on the music 'cause I make shitty Youtube mashup videos too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2013)

Why do people _bother_ making these kinds of vids anyway?


----------



## Machine (May 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why do people _bother_ making these kinds of vids anyway?


To create mad emu heartthrobs.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why do people _bother_ making these kinds of vids anyway?



So they can make a thread about it on FAF, obviously :V


----------



## Joey (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, videos like this are pretty terrible.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 12, 2013)

To make up for this bad fur video here is a good one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVTw9DbHBEM


----------

